# Pung Wol Kwan



## hwarang_do_adam (Dec 15, 2008)

what is this?


----------



## CDKJudoka (Dec 30, 2008)

It looks like a hybrid of Hwarang Do, Judo, and Aikido.

This is the site I found.

http://www.coronasacademy.com/instructor.html


----------



## mystic warrior (Dec 31, 2008)

Yep he is a former WHRDA Master.


----------



## Miles (Dec 31, 2008)

Thanks for posting the website.  It appears to be an interesting mix of Korean and Japanese martial arts.


----------



## CDKJudoka (Jan 1, 2009)

Miles said:


> Thanks for posting the website.  It appears to be an interesting mix of Korean and Japanese martial arts.




I thought the same thing.


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 1, 2009)

Miles said:


> Thanks for posting the website. It appears to be an interesting mix of Korean and Japanese martial arts.


 
I would have to agree


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 26, 2009)

Master Ken Corona received his ranks from WHRDA.   I believe this is the new name for his kwan.


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 11, 2009)

I found a reference to Pung Wol Do in this article. Thought some might find it interesting.



> *What happened to the Hwarang after the fall of the Silla dynasty?*
> A Hwarang general named Wanggum assumed control of the country and renamed it Koryo. It lasted from 936 to 1392. The Hwarang institution continued but under different titles such as _kuk son do_ and _pung wol do_. These titles carried the suffix do, which means disciple. The Korean language has many homophoneswords that sound the same [but have] different meanings. This suffix does not mean the same thing as the do suffix of _taekwondo_, _hapkido_ or _karate-do_. The do at the end of those names means way.



This is from part one of a three-part interview given by DJN Joo Bang Lee.



> *pung wol do*  Literally disciple of the wind moon. This is another term used during the Koryo dynasty to indicate the Hwarang soldier-disciples.



:asian:


----------

